# Hee-Haw: Gloom, Despair and Agony on Me



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the best shows ever, and featured a ton of talent. Just look at this all-star ensemble ...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

OK, I'm clueless at loading a copy of this YouTube video here . . .

But, you GOTTA check out Jenny Lewis with the Watson Twins - Rise Up With Fists

You will love its take on Hee Haw!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

You should be able to just click the arrow in the middle of the video screen and have it play. If not, you might not have the necessary video drivers installed in your computer. 

You can also try clicking the "YouTube" link in the bottom-right of the video - that will take you right to YouTube to watch the video. 

Hope you can see this one ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

> That Guy;8040]OK, I'm clueless at loading a copy of this YouTube video here . . .
> 
> But, you GOTTA check out Jenny Lewis with the Watson Twins - Rise Up With Fists
> 
> You will love its take on Hee Haw!



Here you go...                 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6WABOMvUo

I don't get the connection to Hee Haw though?

ETA:  I got a different page, no video with it.  I just copied and pasted the URL.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

OK, let's try this:  [youtube]c-DZJo_Xyh8]


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Well,that was useless...  Please, just go to YouTube and look for *​Jenny Lewis with the Watson Twins - Rise Up With Fists *


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Here you go...                 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6WABOMvUo
> 
> I don't get the connection to Hee Haw though?
> 
> ETA:  I got a different page, no video with it.  I just copied and pasted the URL.



I don't know, guys - the video thumb is right there, I click on it and it plays. I don't know what the problem is, unless as I said you're missing some drivers. I'd like to know if anyone else is having problems with this as well - maybe it's something on my end. 

Oz, I get your link as well with copy/paste. 



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> OK, let's try this:  [youtube]c-DZJo_Xyh8]



You're missing a bracket.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

"For a good time call BR549"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Clac_iNjY1Y


Pfffttt..you was gone...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FZNX8fshNtA

This was a great show that really headlined some of the best talent of the day..I'm afraid I didn't appreciate it or watch it enough when it was on Only after it was gone did I realize the talent that was consistently on that show.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't know, guys - the video thumb is right there, I click on it and it plays. I don't know what the problem is, unless as I said you're missing some drivers. I'd like to know if anyone else is having problems with this as well - maybe it's something on my end.




I don't have a problem playing the video.
What I want to know is how to post the actual video to a post, instead of copying and pasting the URL, creating a link?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I don't have a problem playing the video.
> What I want to know is how to post the actual video to a post, instead of copying and pasting the URL, creating a link?



OH. Sorry.

You get the code from the "Share" button on YouTube, then you come here and paste it into the "Insert Video" button on the toolbar of the post.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

Phil, thanks for the tutorial.  That's simple!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil, thanks for the tutorial.  That's simple!



No problemo!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

HOORAY!  It worked . . . I think.  Now, I feel less stoooopid and very dangerous.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

That Guy said:


> HOORAY!  It worked . . . I think.  Now, I feel less stoooopid and very dangerous.



Boy howdy!

Good job!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Now, back to the subject at hand . . .    Never was a big fan of country music, but watched Hee Haw for the corniness, pretty women and Roy Clark.  That guy can play guitar!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Now, back to the subject at hand . . .    Never was a big fan of country music, but watched Hee Haw for the corniness, pretty women and Roy Clark.  That guy can play guitar!



Roy Clark was amazing, especially when he teamed up with co-host Buck Owens. 

The *Hee-Haw Honeys*? I had some great dreams about them ... especially Barbi Benton ... :love_heart:


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 17, 2013)

We watched it every week because my Dad insisted he liked the "jokes" but Mom and I knew better.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------

